# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  العضو اللي بعدك.....

## معاذ القرعان

يفوت العضو و بكتب اسم عضو متوقع يدخل وراه على الموضوع و هوا و حظو 

مثل انا بفوت بكتب انو العضو الوراي فلان اذا كان هو فيكتب مين متوقع يكون وراه و هكذا 

و البدايه اكيد معي 

ajluni top

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*mohammad qasaimeh*

----------


## N_tarawneh

أنا ... 

هسى رح يجي  وراي  عجلوني  توب ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

نادر الطراونة

----------


## Xitooo

انا بيجي وراي أبو الطراونه ....

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

والله يا شباب ولا حدا زابطه معه 
انا بتوقع العالي

----------


## ساره

لااااااا.. انا بتوقع بعدي mohammad qasaimeh :Smile:

----------


## ajluni top

وانا بظن واشك واتوقع انه واحد من الاعضاء

بس الله اعلم من هو

يمكن عاشقة تامر الحسني

----------


## معاذ القرعان

نادر الطراونة :SnipeR (83):

----------


## ajluni top

:SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 

معاذ

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اول واحد عرف عجلوني 
اللي بعدي عجلوني

----------


## ajluni top

اللي بعدي

معاذ

انا حزين

قريت خبر الحادث

اشي مرعب يا زلمه

الله يرحم الموتى ويشفي الجرحى

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> اللي بعدي
> 
> معاذ
> 
> انا حزين
> 
> قريت خبر الحادث
> 
> اشي مرعب يا زلمه
> ...


والله انا كمان انصدمت بس قرأت الخبر شو 20 واحد مرة وحدة

----------


## ajluni top

> والله انا كمان انصدمت بس قرأت الخبر شو 20 واحد مرة وحدة


الله يعين الناس ويستر

----------


## N_tarawneh

أنا ...

بدون تعليق ... :SnipeR (83):

----------


## العالي عالي

> أنا ...
> 
> بدون تعليق ...



 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  

انا مش بدون تعليق 

انا بتوقع نادر بعدي

----------


## احساس المطر

> انا مش بدون تعليق 
> 
> انا بتوقع نادر بعدي



اسفه خيبه ظنك..بتوقع معاذ بعدي  :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

أنا ... :Db465236ff: 

 انت ِ بعدي ...

----------


## العالي عالي

> أنا ...
> 
>  انت ِ بعدي ...


لا انا ........

بعدي عجلوني تب

----------


## معاذ القرعان

:SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
العالي عالي

----------


## العالي عالي

> العالي عالي


والله انك كبير بس كيف عرفت  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> والله انك كبير بس كيف عرفت


له يا عالي بزعل منك (القلوب عند بعضها )

----------


## العالي عالي

> له يا عالي بزعل منك (القلوب عند بعضها )


الله يسعدك ويجوزك كمان  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

ريّح ربابتك يا العالي ...

ما في غيري وغيرك في المنتدى ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## rawan-yafa

لسه ما بعرف حدا :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

انا بتوقع بعدي حلالالالالالالالالا

----------


## معاذ القرعان

:SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
 :Cry2: 
العالي عالي

----------


## العالي عالي

> العالي عالي


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## العالي عالي

بتوقع بعدي نادر الطراونة حبيب الكل

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> بتوقع بعدي نادر الطراونة حبيب الكل


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
انا بتوقع بعدي حلا

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا بتوقع بعدي حلا




للاسف انا بعدك 
برجع بقول حلا بعدي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> للاسف انا بعدك 
> برجع بقول حلا بعدي


للاسف انا بعدك ههههههههههههههه
حلا بعدي

----------


## العالي عالي

> للاسف انا بعدك ههههههههههههههه
> حلا بعدي


شو قصتك مع حلالالالالالالالالا 

على العموم انا بتوقع بعدي نادر

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> شو قصتك مع حلالالالالالالالالا 
> 
> على العموم انا بتوقع بعدي نادر


ما بتزبط معك يا عالي :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
العالي عالي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> ما بتزبط معك يا عالي  
> العالي عالي


مش زابطه معكو الاثنين هههههههههههههههههههه

معاذ

----------


## العالي عالي

> مش زابطه معكو الاثنين هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> معاذ


يعني انت الفالح إلى راح تزبط معك  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

بعدي نادر

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> يعني انت الفالح إلى راح تزبط معك   
> 
> بعدي نادر


لا قالو عنك انته الي رح تزبط يعني ولا شو؟ :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

بعدي  عالي العالي

----------


## العالي عالي

> لا قالو عنك انته الي رح تزبط يعني ولا شو؟   
> 
> بعدي  عالي العالي


 ما بدي افشلك زبطت معك المرة هاي  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

بعدي عمار  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## روان

لا..

بس انا متأكده اكيد

يالي بعدي

100% رح يكون العالي عالي

----------


## العالي عالي

> لا..
> 
> بس انا متأكده اكيد
> 
> يالي بعدي
> 
> 100% رح يكون العالي عالي



اوك انا بعدك بس ممكن اعرف كيف عرفتي وليش متأكدة  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

انا بتوقع بعدي ابن عمي الحبيب Ammar Qasaimeh

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا بتوقع بعدي ابن عمي الحبيب Ammar Qasaimeh


ونا وين رحت  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

بعدي واحد من اعضاء المنتدي 
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ما خيبت ظنك يا ابن عمي احلى تحيه الك  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## العالي عالي

> ما خيبت ظنك يا ابن عمي احلى تحيه الك


بس انا سبقتك حب  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

عادي انا و انت واحد يا عالى ولا مش هيك ؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

انته سبقتني بالوقت اللي كنت اكتب فيه الرد

----------


## العالي عالي

> عادي انا و انت واحد يا عالى ولا مش هيك ؟



اكيد انا وانت واحد حياك الله اخي الكريم

----------


## منار المومني

ممكن احمد صعابنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

> ممكن احمد صعابنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




انا مش احمد سوري منار  :Db465236ff:  

بتوقع بعدي واحد من اعضاء المنتدي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> معاذ




انا مش معاذ 

إلى بعدي نادر الطراونة

----------


## ayman

> انا مش معاذ 
> 
> إلى بعدي نادر الطراونة


ياريتني نادر  وانت بعدي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> ياريتني نادر  وانت بعدي


انا بعدك :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا بعدك


طيب مين بعدك يا وردة  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> طيب مين بعدك يا وردة


بعدي باقة ورد(عالي العالي)

----------


## العالي عالي

> بعدي باقة ورد(عالي العالي)


مزبوط انا بعدك 

وإلى بعدي نادر الحلو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مزبوط انا بعدك 
> 
> وإلى بعدي نادر الحلو


لا مش مزبوط عمار الحلو
الي بعدي عالي العالي

----------


## العالي عالي

> لا مش مزبوط عمار الحلو
> الي بعدي عالي العالي


والله كبير عمار من يوم يومك 

وإلى بعدي كمان Ammar Qasaimeh

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

هلااااا عالي صحيح انا بعدك ما بفشلك يا رجل ولو
كيفك؟ وشو اخبار معاملاتك؟ :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> هلااااا عالي صحيح انا بعدك ما بفشلك يا رجل ولو
> كيفك؟ وشو اخبار معاملاتك؟


والله كبير عمار وبالنسبة للمعاملات هات تقريباً خلصت كل اشي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> والله كبير عمار وبالنسبة للمعاملات هات تقريباً خلصت كل اشي


يالله سيدي الله يعطيك العافيه يالله شد الرحال  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

العضو اللي بعدي

ayman

----------


## ayman

> العضو اللي بعدي
> 
> ayman


اكيد انا في غيرينا 



واكيد انت بعدي

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> اكيد انا في غيرينا 
> 
> 
> 
> واكيد انت بعدي



 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> اكيد انا في غيرينا 
> 
> 
> 
> واكيد انت بعدي




شو بتلعبو مع بعض  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## احساس المطر

اكييييييييييييد ساره  :Smile:   :SnipeR (19):

----------


## العالي عالي

> اكييييييييييييد ساره


سوري حلا 

انا بعدك 


وإلى بعدي عمار

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> سوري حلا 
> 
> انا بعدك 
> 
> 
> وإلى بعدي عمار



ريتني عمار يا عالي انا بعدك واللي بعدي عمااااااااااار

----------


## العالي عالي

> ريتني عمار يا عالي انا بعدك واللي بعدي عمااااااااااار



وحدة بوحدة معاذ  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

وإلى بعدي ايمن

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ههههههه لا والله انا بعد والي بعدي محمد

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

هههههههههه صح انا بعدك كيف عرفت؟؟؟ والله انك عبقري !!!

----------


## العالي عالي

إلى بعدي ايمن على ما أظن 

لا تفشلني بزعل  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Xitooo

*والله ما زبطت يا عالي 

الي بعدي* *نادر الطراونه*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *والله ما زبطت يا عالي 
> 
> الي بعدي* *نادر الطراونه*


وحدة بوحدة اكسيتو 

 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

وإلى بعدي كمان اكسيتو

----------


## ayman

> وحدة بوحدة اكسيتو 
> 
>   
> 
> وإلى بعدي كمان اكسيتو



سوري كتير اني فشلتك ياعالي بس خلص اشتراكي بالنت امبارح وما دخلت الا هلا  :Smile: 

الي بعدي واحد امور

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اكيد امووووووور  :Db465236ff:  
واللي بعدي امووور اكثر مني

----------


## ayman

> اكيد امووووووور  
> واللي بعدي امووور اكثر مني


 مشكوررر 

كيف عرفت اني امووووور  :Db465236ff:  

الي بعدي واحد بخيل  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> مشكوررر 
> 
> كيف عرفت اني امووووور  
> 
> الي بعدي واحد بخيل


اكيد مش انا وإلى بعيد واحد أبخل  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> اكيد مش انا وإلى بعيد واحد أبخل



 :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ayman

> 


ليش زعلان ياقرعان انت اقرأ مزبوط وراح تلاقي قصد العالي البعيد مش الي بعدو  وانت اكيد مش بعيد  :Db465236ff:  

العالي بعدي

----------


## العالي عالي

> ليش زعلان ياقرعان انت اقرأ مزبوط وراح تلاقي قصد العالي البعيد مش الي بعدو  وانت اكيد مش بعيد  
> 
> العالي بعدي



ما بدي افشلك  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

وانت بعدي

----------


## ayman

> ما بدي افشلك   
> 
> وانت بعدي


علشان ما فشلتني ما راح افشلك 
بس شو راح نظلنا هيك للصبح  :Db465236ff:  

مافيش احد بعدي  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

> علشان ما فشلتني ما راح افشلك 
> بس شو راح نظلنا هيك للصبح  
> 
> مافيش احد بعدي



والله شكلو ما في حدا غيري وغيرك بالموضوع 

شو الحل 

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> والله شكلو ما في حدا غيري وغيرك بالموضوع 
> 
> شو الحل



الحل نسنى الموضوع هذا يومين تلاتة او تحط جائزة محرزة للبيحزر  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> الحل نسنى الموضوع هذا يومين تلاتة او تحط جائزة محرزة للبيحزر


وشو بتقترح الجائزة  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ayman

> وشو بتقترح الجائزة


انا بقترح الجائزة تكون التكفل بجواز واحد من الأعضاء من الألف الى الياء الا العفش والبيت ما بدنا نضغط عليك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا بقترح الجائزة تكون التكفل بجواز واحد من الأعضاء من الألف الى الياء الا العفش والبيت ما بدنا نضغط عليك


حرام عليك يا ايمن لو انا معي جيزت واحد من الاعضاء كان اتجوزت انا  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> انا بقترح الجائزة تكون التكفل بجواز واحد من الأعضاء من الألف الى الياء الا العفش والبيت ما بدنا نضغط عليك


 :Bl (35):   خاف الله يا ايمن  :Bl (35):

----------


## ayman

> حرام عليك يا ايمن لو انا معي جيزت واحد من الاعضاء كان اتجوزت انا


هههههههه  معك حق والله بس هذا كان مجرد اقتراح :Eh S(2):

----------


## ayman

> خاف الله يا ايمن


اخاف الله !!!!!!!!!


نحن بدنا نوفق راسين على المخدة زي ما بيحكوها   ول عليكم اتقول انو الواحد عمل مصيبة فيكم لهدرجة معقول  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> اخاف الله !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> نحن بدنا نوفق راسين على المخدة زي ما بيحكوها   ول عليكم اتقول انو الواحد عمل مصيبة فيكم لهدرجة معقول


خلص ولا يهمك يا ايمن ابشر بس ولا حدا رح يرد على الموضوع

----------


## ayman

> خلص ولا يهمك يا ايمن ابشر بس ولا حدا رح يرد على الموضوع


حلوة هاي ابشر وما احد راح يرد  :Db465236ff:  

انا عارف من البداية حبيبي  معاذ انو ما احد راح يرد بس حبيت ارعبكم شوية  :Db465236ff:  
زي ماهو باين

----------


## احساس المطر

شوالجائزه والموضوع

11111111111111111111

----------


## العالي عالي

> شوالجائزه والموضوع
> 
> 11111111111111111111


بدنا نعمل انا وايمن جائزة للعضو إلى شارك كتير

شو رأيك  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شو بدك اجوز الاعضاء طيب خليها خطوبه اخف شوي عليك

----------


## العالي عالي

*بتوقع بعدي نادر الطراونة  *

----------


## العالي عالي

> *بتوقع بعدي نادر الطراونة  *


وينك يا نادر   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> وينك يا نادر



لا انا اللي بعدي نادر

----------


## ayman

> لا انا اللي بعدي نادر


لا انا الي بعدك  :SnipeR (30):  
واحد من ها الأعضاء

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> لا انا الي بعدك  
> واحد من ها الأعضاء


كان حيكون واحده من العضوات :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> لا انا الي بعدك  
> واحد من ها الأعضاء


شو هاي النباهة  :Db465236ff:  

إلى بعدي عبد الله

----------


## ayman

انا كنت افكر اغير اسمي لعبد الله بس الأحوال ما قبلو 


العالي عالي

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayman
					

انا كنت افكر اغير اسمي لعبد الله بس الأحوال ما قبلو 


العالي عالي 


انا قلت عبد اللع بعدي مش ايمن 

شو دخلك انت بالموصوع *

----------


## ayman

> *
> 
> انا قلت عبد اللع بعدي مش ايمن 
> 
> شو دخلك انت بالموصوع *


انا اسف ولا تزعل بس انا بعرف الشغلة تحزير مش امر انو يخش الي بعدك  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayman
					

انا اسف ولا تزعل بس انا بعرف الشغلة تحزير مش امر انو يخش الي بعدك 



لا انا ما عندي تحزير انا خاوة 

في مانع *

----------


## ayman

> *
> 
> 
> لا انا ما عندي تحزير انا خاوة 
> 
> في مانع *



لالا لا مافي مانع عمي انت بالزرقاء وكله دواوين مش ناقصني مصايب حبيبي  انت بتأمر بدك سيجارة ولعة , ربع انا جاهز بس ابعد عني

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayman
					


لالا لا مافي مانع عمي انت بالزرقاء وكله دواوين مش ناقصني مصايب حبيبي  انت بتأمر بدك سيجارة ولعة , ربع انا جاهز بس ابعد عني 


   *

----------


## العالي عالي

انا بتوقع بعدي 
Mohammad Qasaimeh

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> انا بتوقع بعدي 
> Mohammad Qasaimeh


والله زبطت معك يا عالي 
بس مبينه ما فيه غير انا و انته بالمنتدى

----------


## العالي عالي

> والله زبطت معك يا عالي 
> بس مبينه ما فيه غير انا و انته بالمنتدى


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

هاي شطارة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> هاي شطارة


اه والله معك حق 
طيب لعاد انا بتوقع العالي عالي

----------


## العالي عالي

> اه والله معك حق 
> طيب لعاد انا بتوقع العالي عالي


والله ما كنت بدي ارد بس ما حبيت افشلك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> والله ما كنت بدي ارد بس ما حبيت افشلك


لا بتكون حركه خيانه لانه انا كمان ما فشلتك

----------


## العالي عالي

> لا بتكون حركه خيانه لانه انا كمان ما فشلتك


حلوة النذالة في بعض الاحيان  :Icon31:   :Icon31:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> حلوة النذالة في بعض الاحيان


طيب اسكت لا اتخليني اتندم انه رديت عليك من البدايه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> طيب اسكت لا اتخليني اتندم انه رديت عليك من البدايه


لا يا رجل بمزح معك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لا يا رجل بمزح معك


بتمووووووووووووووون

----------


## العالي عالي

انا بتوقع بعدي مهاااااااا  :Icon31:

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا بتوقع بعدي مهاااااااا


وينك يا مهااااااااااا  :Bl (14):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> وينك يا مهااااااااااا


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
هناااااااك


بتوقع الي بعدي محمد القسايمه

----------


## العالي عالي

> هناااااااك
> 
> 
> بتوقع الي بعدي محمد القسايمه


انا مش محمد  :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):  

بتوقع بعدي عبد الله

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> انا مش محمد   
> 
> بتوقع بعدي عبد الله


يلا ما حبيت افشلك

بتوقع بعدي

عالي العالي

----------


## ayman

> يلا ما حبيت افشلك
> 
> بتوقع بعدي
> 
> عالي العالي


انا بحب افشلك  

واحد من الغوالي

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا بحب افشلك  
> 
> واحد من الغوالي


انت الغالي يا غالي 

 :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):  
بتوقع بعدي عبد الله

----------


## ayman

> انت الغالي يا غالي 
> 
>    
> بتوقع بعدي عبد الله


مابعرف ليش بحب افشلكم 


واحد غالي جدا جدا على البي

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> مابعرف ليش بحب افشلكم 
> 
> 
> واحد غالي جدا جدا على البي


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   لا شاطر

بتوقع الي بعدي

عضو مميز يعني "مها" مثلا

----------


## العالي عالي

> لا شاطر
> 
> بتوقع الي بعدي
> 
> عضو مميز يعني "مها" مثلا



لا يا شاطر مش مها المميزة  :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):  

بتوقع بعدي نادر

----------


## ayman

> لا يا شاطر مش مها المميزة   
> 
> بتوقع بعدي نادر


مين نادر ؟؟


انت ياعبد الله

----------


## العالي عالي

> مين نادر ؟؟
> 
> 
> انت ياعبد الله


اطلع من راسي ايمن  :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## ayman

> اطلع من راسي ايمن


انا جسمي كبير كيف راسك حاملني شو راسك كبير انت :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا جسمي كبير كيف راسك حاملني شو راسك كبير انت


انت شكلك بدك اخربها معك  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ayman

> انت شكلك بدك اخربها معك


الله يسامحك وتشمت الناس فينا  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## ayman

بعيدن انت بتعرف الواحد ما بيتحركش بالغريب بالعكس بس بالحبايب والغوالي

----------


## العالي عالي

> الله يسامحك وتشمت الناس فينا


لا يا رجل خلص حزنتني  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  

لا تبكي بمزح معك

----------


## ayman

> لا يا رجل خلص حزنتني   
> 
> لا تبكي بمزح معك


هههههههههههههه

دموع تمسايح هاي ياعالي انا من زمان ما بكيت بس هلا والله نفسي موت

----------


## العالي عالي

> هههههههههههههه
> 
> دموع تمسايح هاي ياعالي انا من زمان ما بكيت بس هلا والله نفسي موت


ولك شو قصتك انت بفترة غيابك على المنتدي حاس انو متغير 

ليكون في اشي  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ayman

> ولك شو قصتك انت بفترة غيابك على المنتدي حاس انو متغير 
> 
> ليكون في اشي


 لاتخاف ياصديقي بس سهم من اسهم الحياة ضربني  عادي متعودين

----------


## العالي عالي

> لاتخاف ياصديقي بس سهم من اسهم الحياة ضربني  عادي متعودين


وحد الله شو الموضوع خوفتني عليك  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ayman

> وحد الله شو الموضوع خوفتني عليك


 لاتخاف ولا اشي بسيطة كلها  70 سنة  وبتهون

----------


## العالي عالي

> لاتخاف ولا اشي بسيطة كلها  70 سنة  وبتهون



يا رجل كلو مع الغسيل بسيل  :Smile:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> يا رجل كلو مع الغسيل بسيل


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

بعين الله يا شباب

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abdallah Qasaimeh
					

  

بعين الله يا شباب




عبد الله متل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ من غير ميعاد  *

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> *
> 
> 
> 
> عبد الله متل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ من غير ميعاد  *


ما فهمت :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

[CENTER]


> ما فهمت


مش مشكلتي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> [CENTER]
> 
> مش مشكلتي


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

عادي لأني نعسان

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> *
> 
> 
> 
> عبد الله متل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ من غير ميعاد  *


زي ما تقول تقريبا فهمت

بس ما عرفت مثل شو!!

----------


## العالي عالي

> عادي لأني نعسان


روح نام ليش صاحي  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> روح نام ليش صاحي


فيها وجهة نظر :SnipeR (51):

----------


## العالي عالي

> فيها وجهة نظر


طيب روح طبقها وخلصنا  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> طيب روح طبقها وخلصنا


هيك رح اعمل :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

> هيك رح اعمل


الله معك سكر الباب وراك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> الله معك سكر الباب وراك


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

انا بتوقع بعدي عبد الله

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> انا بتوقع بعدي عبد الله


صحيح

بعدي

مممم

أيمن!!

----------


## ayman

> صحيح
> 
> بعدي
> 
> مممم
> 
> أيمن!!



يلا خلي الحزينة تفرح 

 وانا ما بدي اتوقع لأنو راسي مدووش

----------


## العالي عالي

> يلا خلي الحزينة تفرح 
> 
>  وانا ما بدي اتوقع لأنو راسي مدووش


بكون احسن

انا بتوقع بعدي عبد الله

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> بكون احسن
> 
> انا بتوقع بعدي عبد الله


صح


بعدي محمد القاضي :SnipeR (51):

----------


## العالي عالي

> صح
> 
> 
> بعدي محمد القاضي


ما كان إلى خاطر ادخل  :Db465236ff:  

بس ما بحب اطلعك بسواد الوجه

إلى بعدي عبد الله

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> ما كان إلى خاطر ادخل  
> 
> بس ما بحب اطلعك بسواد الوجه
> 
> إلى بعدي عبد الله


وانا كمان ما حبيت اطلعك بسواد الوجه :Db465236ff:  


الي بعدي مو عالي العالي :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> وانا كمان ما حبيت اطلعك بسواد الوجه 
> 
> 
> الي بعدي مو عالي العالي


هاي المرة بدي افشلك واطلعك بسواد الوجه  :Db465236ff:  

إلى بعدي معاذ القرعان

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> هاي المرة بدي افشلك واطلعك بسواد الوجه  
> 
> إلى بعدي معاذ القرعان


وانا كمان بدي افشلك :Db465236ff:  

بعدي عضو من المنتدى :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> وانا كمان بدي افشلك 
> 
> بعدي عضو من المنتدى


انا بتوقع بعدي ايمن  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> انا بتوقع بعدي ايمن


 يلا ما بدي افشلك قرابة 


وانت بعدي كمان او باريسيا

----------


## العالي عالي

> يلا ما بدي افشلك قرابة 
> 
> 
> وانت بعدي كمان او باريسيا


اناا يا رجل شو باريسيا عيب هالحكي  :Db465236ff:  

بتوقع بعدي واحد من القرعان

----------


## ayman

> اناا يا رجل شو باريسيا عيب هالحكي  
> 
> بتوقع بعدي واحد من القرعان


لا  انا انا انا انا انا انا انا


نادر الطراونة

----------


## N_tarawneh

مزبوووووووووووووط ...

بتوقع بعدي عموره ...

----------


## العالي عالي

> مزبوووووووووووووط ...
> 
> بتوقع بعدي عموره ...


مين عمروة هاد وانا موجود  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

بعدي ايمن

----------


## ayman

> مين عمروة هاد وانا موجود   
> 
> بعدي ايمن



اكيد شو صاير تقرأ بالفنجان 


بعدي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مش عارف

----------


## العالي عالي

> اكيد شو صاير تقرأ بالفنجان 
> 
> 
> بعدي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مش عارف



chيف مش عارف  :Bl (14):   :Bl (14): 

شو بتتخوث انت

----------


## العالي عالي

بعدي واحد من القسايمة  :Smile:

----------


## ayman

> بعدي واحد من القسايمة


ياعالي القسايمة كلهم مشغولين 

عمار  طلع عندو فيروس بالاب توب  واستعمل المبيدات الحشرية حتى يقضي عليه لاكن اغمى علي 
محمد  ماسك ضفدع وعم يدور على تاريخ الصلاحية 
عبدالله طاش ببيت يافا عم يدور على البسة تاعيتو 



وهيك ما بيظل الا انا 


الي بعدي يمكن او بجوز بس مش متأكد او بالأحرى مش عارف

----------


## العالي عالي

> ياعالي القسايمة كلهم مشغولين 
> 
> عمار  طلع عندو فيروس بالاب توب  واستعمل المبيدات الحشرية حتى يقضي عليه لاكن اغمى علي 
> محمد  ماسك ضفدع وعم يدور على تاريخ الصلاحية 
> عبدالله طاش ببيت يافا عم يدور على البسة تاعيتو 
> 
> 
> 
> وهيك ما بيظل الا انا 
> ...




طيب انت ليش داخل لعاد  :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## ابو نعيم

*العالي عالي*

----------


## ayman

> طيب انت ليش داخل لعاد


والله ماقريت على الباب ممنوع دخول ايمن  لو في لوحة ما دخلت  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

> والله ماقريت على الباب ممنوع دخول ايمن  لو في لوحة ما دخلت


لا موجودة بس يمكن انت ما شفتها 

ويا سيدي اذا مش موجود اعتبر اللوحة موجودة ولا تدخل إلى اذا حكيت ايمن بعدي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> لا موجودة بس يمكن انت ما شفتها 
> 
> ويا سيدي اذا مش موجود اعتبر اللوحة موجودة ولا تدخل إلى اذا حكيت ايمن بعدي


بالله عليك كيفك انت مبسوط عايش مليح ؟ اذا مش حاب يصير معك كسور والتهابات  خليك ساكت 
وبدي افوت هون خاوة فيك :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

> بالله عليك كيفك انت مبسوط عايش مليح ؟ اذا مش حاب يصير معك كسور والتهابات  خليك ساكت 
> وبدي افوت هون خاوة فيك



كل اشي ولا كلمة خاوة هاي بتعملي عقدة  :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## ayman

> كل اشي ولا كلمة خاوة هاي بتعملي عقدة


اذا هيك انا اسف بس راح افوت غصبن عنك

----------


## العالي عالي

> اذا هيك انا اسف بس راح افوت غصبن عنك



غصبن عنك = خاوة  :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> غصبن عنك = خاوة


يا سيدي خاوة وشو بدك تعمل
؟؟

----------


## ayman

> يا سيدي خاوة وشو بدك تعمل
> ؟؟



كيف حالك عبد الله وانت شودخلك بالنص  انا بفوت متل مابدو العالي اذا مابدو افوت ما بفوت   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## N_tarawneh

وحدوا الله يا جماعة شو مالكوا على بعض ...  :Eh S(2):

----------


## باريسيا

> وحدوا الله يا جماعة شو مالكوا على بعض ...


ههههههههههههههه بيهمك .؟


*الي بعدي الطراونه نادر*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> ههههههههههههههه بيهمك .؟
> 
> 
> *الي بعدي الطراونه نادر*


اللي بعدي باريسيا  :Icon31:

----------


## N_tarawneh

إلي بعدي معاذ القرعان ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> إلي بعدي معاذ القرعان ...



والله بتمون يا ابو الطراونة
اللي بعدي نادر

----------


## N_tarawneh

> والله بتمون يا ابو الطراونة
> اللي بعدي نادر


مزبوط ...

واكيد إنت الي بعدي / لانه بالاصل مافي غيري وغيرك وماشاء الله المنتدى الليلة عفار دفااااااااار ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> مزبوط ...
> 
> واكيد إنت الي بعدي / لانه بالاصل مافي غيري وغيرك وماشاء الله المنتدى الليلة عفار دفااااااااار ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

بعدي ايمن  :Smile:

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

ما زبطت معك 

الي بعدي حبيبي عليوه

----------


## العالي عالي

> ما زبطت معك 
> 
> الي بعدي حبيبي عليوه


 :SnipeR (28):   :SnipeR (28):   :SnipeR (28):   :SnipeR (28):   :SnipeR (28):  

وانت كمان بعدي  :Smile:

----------


## ayman

> وانت كمان بعدي


ياخي ليش حظك هيك انت ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

إلي بعدي باريسيا المهسّتره ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

لا مش زابطه معك 

الي بعدي واحد من القسايمه

----------


## العالي عالي

> لا مش زابطه معك 
> 
> الي بعدي واحد من القسايمه


انا مش من القسايمة  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

إلى بعدي واحد من الطراونة  :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

مزبوووووووووووط ... 

وإلي بعدي أكيد العالي عالي ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مزبوووووووووووط ... 
> 
> وإلي بعدي أكيد العالي عالي ...


هههههه انا مش العالي 
اللي بعدي العالي

----------


## ayman

> هههههه انا مش العالي 
> اللي بعدي العالي


لا انا ياعمري 


الي بعدي نادر الطراونة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لا انا ياعمري 
> 
> 
> الي بعدي نادر الطراونة


لا انا يا قلبي 

اللي بعدي ايمن

----------


## ayman

> لا انا يا قلبي 
> 
> اللي بعدي ايمن


يا ما احلاها كلمة (( ياقلبي )) يلعن انا 


اذا مافي غيرك وانت قررت تدخل فأكيد انت

----------


## العالي عالي

> يا ما احلاها كلمة (( ياقلبي )) يلعن انا 
> 
> 
> اذا مافي غيرك وانت قررت تدخل فأكيد انت


شو مالكو على العالي عالي  :SnipeR (30):  

ما في غير بالمنتدي يعني  :Smile:

----------


## ayman

> شو مالكو على العالي عالي  
> 
> ما في غير بالمنتدي يعني


حدا جاب سيرتك انت ؟؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

> حدا جاب سيرتك انت ؟؟؟


حسيت داني بتزن فكرتك انو واحد بحكي عني  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> حدا جاب سيرتك انت ؟؟؟



صحيح مين جاب سيرته؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ayman

> صحيح مين جاب سيرته؟؟؟؟؟


العالي مع الأجازة ضرب مخو  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> صحيح مين جاب سيرته؟؟؟؟؟


حتى انت يا معاذ  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> حتى انت يا معاذ



حبيبي يا ابو العلاعيل

----------


## العالي عالي

> حبيبي يا ابو العلاعيل



تحبك العافية حب  :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

بتوقع بعدي عبد الله

----------


## ayman

> بتوقع بعدي عبد الله



 :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:  
 :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:  
 :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:  
 :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:  
 :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:  
 :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:  
 :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:  
 :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:  
 :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:  
 :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:  
 :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:  
 :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:  
 :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:  
 :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:  
 :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:  
 :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:  
 :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:  
 :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:  
 :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:  
 :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:  
 :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## N_tarawneh

أنا ...

وإلي بعدي حموده ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> 



 :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):  

ا :Bl (14):  ا  :Bl (14):  به :Bl (14): عر :Bl (14):   اس :Bl (14):  مك ايمن مش عبد الله

----------


## العالي عالي

بعدي عبد الله 

عبد الله مش ايمن اوك  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ayman

> بعدي عبد الله 
> 
> عبد الله مش ايمن اوك




 :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):   :SnipeR (82):

----------


## العالي عالي

:Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):  :bl (14  :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):  :bl:bl ( (14):  :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## ayman

لا يوطرزلك ياعالي  حرام عليك هلا الشباب الي جهازو ضيعف راح يعلق معو الكمبيوتر  اكيد تبعك راح يعلق  لا تعيدها  انا انتبهت على الرام عندي كانت 10 % وبس فتحت على هاي الصفحة صارت 86% يعني مصيبة

----------


## العالي عالي

> لا يوطرزلك ياعالي  حرام عليك هلا الشباب الي جهازو ضيعف راح يعلق معو الكمبيوتر  اكيد تبعك راح يعلق  لا تعيدها  انا انتبهت على الرام عندي كانت 10 % وبس فتحت على هاي الصفحة صارت 86% يعني مصيبة


مهو انتي عصبتني بس احكي بعدي ايمن ما بتدخل وبس احكي واحد تاني بتدخل  :Bl (14):

----------


## ayman

> مهو انتي عصبتني بس احكي بعدي ايمن ما بتدخل وبس احكي واحد تاني بتدخل


بدك الصارحة انا بس انا بش اشوف اخر رد بالموضوع ردك بفوت حتى بس افشلك واطلع  غير هيك ما بفوت على الموضوع  صارت عندي هواية 

 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

اتوقع ايمن مقصوف الرقبة بعدي

----------


## ابو نعيم

> اتوقع ايمن مقصوف الرقبة بعدي


عالي ايمن ما بده يدخل على شان يفشلك
انا بتوقع ايمن يدخل بعدي

----------


## ayman

> عالي ايمن ما بده يدخل على شان يفشلك
> انا بتوقع ايمن يدخل بعدي


اه صح وانا مابدي افشلك انت  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## العالي عالي

> اه صح وانا مابدي افشلك انت


 :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## ابو نعيم

> اه صح وانا مابدي افشلك انت


يسلموووووووووووو يا ايمن

----------


## العالي عالي

> يسلموووووووووووو يا ايمن


ماشي يا ابو نعيم بصير خير  :Bl (14):

----------


## ابو نعيم

> ماشي يا ابو نعيم بصير خير


 :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

بتوقع واد من تلاته 
العالي 
ابو نعيم
ايمن

----------


## ابو نعيم

> بتوقع واد من تلاته 
> العالي 
> ابو نعيم
> ايمن


صح وان اتوقع دخولك

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

ما رح افشلك 
وبتوقع بعدي 
يا العالي او ايمن

----------


## عُبادة

اتوقع انه انا إلي رح افوت كمان شوي



shatnawi_king_cs

----------


## عُبادة

والله وزبطت معي 

اتوقع معاذ القرعان او ايمن

----------


## العالي عالي

> والله وزبطت معي 
> 
> اتوقع معاذ القرعان او ايمن


بس اتوقع المرة هاي ما زبطت معك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

*والله وجعتولي راسي وانتو بتتوقعو 
بس مو مشكله
انعديت منكم
بتوقع العالي عالي*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *والله وجعتولي راسي وانتو بتتوقعو 
> بس مو مشكله
> انعديت منكم
> بتوقع العالي عالي*


 :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):  

بعدي اي واحد إلأا ايمن  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> بعدي اي واحد إلأا ايمن


ههههههههههههههههههه

طبعا انا

----------


## العالي عالي

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طبعا انا


 :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):  

كلو مسجل يا ايمن

----------


## ابو نعيم

> كلو مسجل يا ايمن


مالك على ايمن 
انا اتوقع ايمن بعدي

----------


## العالي عالي

> مالك على ايمن 
> انا اتوقع ايمن بعدي


 :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:  

شفت ايمن شو عمل فيك

----------


## ابو نعيم

> شفت ايمن شو عمل فيك


انا ما شفت اشيء 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

*انا بتوقع بعدي عضو شب مو بنت*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *انا بتوقع بعدي عضو شب مو بنت*


 :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):

----------


## آلجوري

أنا بتوقع بعدي شخص مسجل بالمنتدى ...  :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

> أنا بتوقع بعدي شخص مسجل بالمنتدى ...


 :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

> حلوووووووووووووووووو كتييييييييييييير يسلموووووووووو


بلا منها هاي الكلمات صرت اتعقد منها  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

> بلا منها هاي الكلمات صرت اتعقد منها


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> 


ولا صار اشي ارجعنا صفحة بيضة انا وانتي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> ولا صار اشي ارجعنا صفحة بيضة انا وانتي


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
أنا وياك ما بنجي بحدا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الي بعدي مها

----------


## العالي عالي

> أنا وياك ما بنجي بحدا


الله يكون بعون إلى بقع  معنا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> الي بعدي مها


مين مها هاي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مين مها هاي


 :Db465236ff:  
طيب الي بعدي االعالي

----------


## آلجوري

> طيب الي بعدي االعالي


مين العالي ها د :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مين العالي ها د


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> مين العالي ها د


له يا آيات شو قلبتي على بشوف  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الي بعدي معا :Icon31:

----------


## ayman

> الي بعدي معا


مين معا  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> مين معا



خلص مشيله اياها يعني ايمن  :Db465236ff:  
اللي بعدي خالد

----------


## حسان القضاة

انا متأكد انته الي بعدي      [you]

صح ولا لا  :SnipeR (30):  
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> انا متأكد انته الي بعدي      khaled aljonidee
> 
> صح ولا لا


اكيد :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

الي بعدي ابو كرك

----------


## saousana

> انا متأكد انته الي بعدي      saousana
> 
> صح ولا لا


هاد كود PHP 
مسناك يا حسان شو ما كتبت رح يطلع الحكي صحيح 
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا متأكد انته الي بعدي      العالي عالي
> 
> صح ولا لا


شطور حسان 

 :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> انا متأكد انته الي بعدي      معاذ القرعان
> 
> صح ولا لا



صح كيف عرفت :Bl (35):  
يا عمي انت ادارة بتعرف مين بده يفوت  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> اكيد  
> 
> الي بعدي ابو كرك


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   خالد انا غشيت اسمك مش مكتوب انته بتتخيل بس ..فيه كود بخلي كل عضو يشوف اسمه لما يتطلع عليه وانا استخدمته  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> هاد كود PHP 
> مسناك يا حسان شو ما كتبت رح يطلع الحكي صحيح


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

لازم نعدل قوانين الموضوع ممنوع استخدام الكود حتى ما تخرب اللعبه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> شطور حسان


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> صح كيف عرفت 
> يا عمي انت ادارة بتعرف مين بده يفوت


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

كمان بدي اعرف مين بده يفوت ..هيك كثير 

سلمتلي على الدكتور ..  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> خالد انا غشيت اسمك مش مكتوب انته بتتخيل بس ..فيه كود بخلي كل عضو يشوف اسمه لما يتطلع عليه وانا استخدمته


سبحان الله

الادارة غشاشة :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> كمان بدي اعرف مين بده يفوت ..هيك كثير 
> 
> سلمتلي على الدكتور ..


صرت اتلمس انه هاي مكتوبة الي ولا لا؟؟؟
لا اليوم الدكتور ما اجا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> سبحان الله
> 
> الادارة غشاشة


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

الله يسامحك من باب المزح  :Eh S(2):

----------


## حسان القضاة

> صرت اتلمس انه هاي مكتوبة الي ولا لا؟؟؟
> لا اليوم الدكتور ما اجا


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

كويس ان شاء الله ما يجي الاربعاء  :Cry2:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> كويس ان شاء الله ما يجي الاربعاء



ان شاء الله 
اذا ما بيجي بنأرجل  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> ان شاء الله 
> اذا ما بيجي بنأرجل


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

*صباح سعيد
اذا ممكن الي بعدي  يكون   المنتدى*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الي يبعدي ابو العلاعيل...

----------


## حلم حياتي

> الي يبعدي ابو العلاعيل...


_معلش خالد هاي المرة ما مشي الحال معك
الي بعدي العالي_

----------


## zain

ايات قاسم

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> ايات قاسم


o :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

wrong


حلم حياتي

----------


## حلم حياتي

> o
> 
> wrong
> 
> 
> حلم حياتي


ما بفشلك يا عبدالله
والي بعدي عضو بجنن

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> ما بفشلك يا عبدالله
> والي بعدي عضو بجنن


شكرا :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 

وانا كمان ما بفشلك :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

:Db465236ff: 


> شكرا
> 
> وانا كمان ما بفشلك




 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بتوقع احمد الزعبي

----------


## العالي عالي

بتوقع بعدي ابو نعيم

----------


## حلم حياتي

> بتوقع بعدي ابو نعيم


*والله ما مشي الحال يا عالي 
بس مو مشكله ما راحت لغريب 
بتوقع بعدي شب حليوة
*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *والله ما مشي الحال يا عالي 
> بس مو مشكله ما راحت لغريب 
> بتوقع بعدي شب حليوة
> *


انااااااا  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

بتوقع بعدي شطناوي  :Smile:

----------


## ayhamco

> بتوقع بعدي شطناوي


معلش معاذ المره الجاي
انا بتوقع عمار القسايمه

----------


## عُبادة

> معلش معاذ المره الجاي
> انا بتوقع عمار القسايمه


راحت عليك المرة هاي 
هو انت احسن من القرعان د
الناس كلهم زي بعض مش شرط تزبط معك

انا بتوقع انا اجي بعدي

----------


## عُبادة

هههههه

زبطت معي هاي المرة

بتوقع يجي بعدي ايهم

----------


## حلم حياتي

_ما مشي الحال شطناوي 

بس بتوقع ايهم او شطناوي بعدي 
يااااااااااارب تزبط_

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> _ما مشي الحال شطناوي 
> 
> بس بتوقع ايهم او شطناوي بعدي 
> يااااااااااارب تزبط_


 :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19): 

بعدي ايهم

----------


## حلم حياتي

_

مو مشكله معاذ بتمون_

----------


## ayhamco

بعدي معاذ

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> بعدي معاذ


  :Icon15:   :Icon15:   :Icon15:   :Icon15:   :Icon15:

----------


## ayhamco

> 


والله زبطت معي هالمره
ههههههههههه

----------


## العالي عالي

بتوقع بعدي مها

----------


## ayman

> بتوقع بعدي مها


الله بعين يامحمد  هانت  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> الله بعين يامحمد  هانت


يا رجل انت وراي وراي  :Bl (14):

----------


## diyaomari

شطناوي

----------


## العالي عالي

إلى بعدي اكيد مهااا  :Smile:

----------


## ابو نعيم

> إلى بعدي اكيد مهااا


غلط 
انا اتوقع آيات

----------


## زهره التوليب

انا بتوقع....عمار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انا بتوقع....عمار


صححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح
وانا بتوقع زهره :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

لا انا 
هسه بتوقع زهره

----------


## زهره التوليب

صح انا
بتوقع مها

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> صح انا
> بتوقع مها


لا


انا بتوقع زهرة

----------


## saousana

> لا
> 
> 
> انا بتوقع زهرة


لا بتوقع خالد

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لا بتوقع خالد


اكيد...كلها بتحضر باب الحاره الا انا و انتي :Db465236ff: 

بتوقع بعدي عمار القسايمة :Icon31:

----------


## زهره التوليب

لا 
بتوقع [you]

----------


## ashrafwater

اذا ما خاب ظني اتوقع زهره

----------


## زهره التوليب

صح يا اشرف :Db465236ff: 
هلا بتوقع سوسن

----------


## ashrafwater

معاك حق يا زهره اتوقع الان سوسن

----------


## saousana

> صح يا اشرف
> هلا بتوقع سوسن





> معاك حق يا زهره اتوقع الان سوسن


صح  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

بتوقع ذا زين

----------


## ابو نعيم

> بتوقع ذا زين


غلط
زهره التوليب

----------


## جسر الحياة

I THINK THE ZAIN

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> I THINK THE ZAIN


غلط 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
انا 
بتوقعك انت  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

[align=center]للأسف 
انا
علا العتوم


بتوقع يلي بعدي

عضو أروع من رائع[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> [align=center]للأسف 
> انا
> علا العتوم
> 
> 
> بتوقع يلي بعدي
> 
> عضو أروع من رائع[/align]


 :Icon31: 
خجلتني
بتوقع حد ما بعرف مين  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

انا
بتوقع مهاميهو :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff: 


> انا
> بتوقع مهاميهو


 :Db465236ff:  

لا

بتوقع زهره

----------


## زهره التوليب

وانا بتوقع عمار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> وانا بتوقع عمار


 :SnipeR (62): 
وانا بتوقع زهرة

----------


## العالي عالي

> وانا بتوقع زهرة


 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## زهره التوليب

اكيد العالي

----------


## العالي عالي

> اكيد العالي


 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

أكيد بعدي مها

----------


## زهره التوليب

لا انا...ماظلش غيرنا هون  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> لا انا...ماظلش غيرنا هون


ليش وين مها والباقي  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

ابصر

----------


## العالي عالي

> ابصر


حلوة هاي ابصر 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> حلوة هاي ابصر


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

أنا بتوقع زهرة التوليب

----------


## زهره التوليب

صح
بتوقع Scorpio باشا :SnipeR (83):

----------


## جسر الحياة

*صح *  :Bl (35): 
*بتوقعك إنت زهرة التوليب *  :Bl (3):

----------


## الاء

مها

----------


## ashrafwater

انا بتوقع انا

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

الاء

----------


## الاء

مهدي

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

زبطت معي...........

----------


## الاء

مهدي

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

الاء

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]بتوقع معاذ ملحم[/align]

----------


## الاء

خالد

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> خالد




الاء

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> الاء


 :Db465236ff: 
الي بعدي معاذ القرعان

----------


## الاء

معاذ القرعان

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> معاذ القرعان


 :Db465236ff: 

قرعان

----------


## الاء

عمار

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> قرعان



انتوا الاثنين صح 
اللي بعدي واحد منكوا الاثنين  :Smile:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انتوا الاثنين صح 
> اللي بعدي واحد منكوا الاثنين


 :Db465236ff: 

الاء

----------


## العنيدة

> الاء


هههههههههههه

اللي بعدي الاء

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اللي بعدي عمار واللي بخربها بدي اذبحه  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff: 


> اللي بعدي عمار واللي بخربها بدي اذبحه


ما بفشلك

معاذ

----------


## M7MD

اللي بعدي الاء

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> ما بفشلك
> 
> معاذ




ايوه هيك بدي ايك خلي هاي اللعبة حكر النا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## M7MD

> ايوه هيك بدي ايك خلي هاي اللعبة حكر النا


يلا بدي اسرع من هيك

معاذ

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> يلا بدي اسرع من هيك
> 
> معاذ




صح وانت اللي بعدي

----------


## الاء

عمار

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> عمار


 :SnipeR (19): 

m7md

----------


## الاء

محمد

----------


## M7MD

> m7md


صح

الاء

----------


## M7MD

> محمد


والله انت طلعتي اللي صح



الاء كمان مرة  :Smile:

----------


## الاء

معاذ

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> معاذ




صح
 محمد

----------


## M7MD

معاذ

----------


## The Gentle Man

نو
الي بعدي الاء

----------


## الاء

محمد

----------


## M7MD

YEAH

الاء

----------


## الاء

محمد

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اللي بعدي 

الاء

----------


## الاء

صح

معاذ

----------


## The Gentle Man

معاذ

----------


## M7MD

الاء

----------


## الاء

محمد

----------


## The Gentle Man

صح
الاء

----------


## الاء

انت اسمك محمد  

هههههه  كان بالي على العضو الي صورته الرمزيه  محمد  بس يلاا زبطت معااي



محمد

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اليي بعدي

جنتل مان محمد

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا ما كنت موجود هلا اجيت
كلامك صح
الي بعدي الاء

----------


## معاذ ملحم

غلط انا اللي بعدك

اللي بعدي محترم كثيير وانا بقدره وبحترمة وبعزه كتير

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

انا الي بعدي محمد

----------


## The Gentle Man

مزبوط مها
انا محمد
الي بعدي معاذ

----------


## saousana

> انا الي بعدي محمد


انا مش محمد  :SnipeR (30): 
اللي بعدي عمار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انا مش محمد 
> اللي بعدي عمار


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   وحياة عنيا صح
احم احم
الي بعدي سوسن

----------


## saousana

> وحياة عنيا صح
> احم احم
> الي بعدي سوسن


حلفت بالغالي ما بيصير افشلك  :Db465236ff: 
وحياة عنيك صح 
اللي بعدي [you]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> حلفت بالغالي ما بيصير افشلك 
> وحياة عنيك صح 
> اللي بعدي Ammar Qasaimeh


 :Db465236ff: 
صح (تسلمي)

احم احم 
الي بعدي ام السوس

----------


## saousana

> صح (تسلمي)
> 
> احم احم 
> الي بعدي ام السوس


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
شكلنا رح نضل ورى بعض 
اللي بعدي عمار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شكلنا رح نضل ورى بعض 
> اللي بعدي عمار


 :Db465236ff:  

الي بعدي سوسن

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مش عارف مين  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مش عارف مين


ولو انا عمار :Db465236ff: 

مها

----------


## saousana

> الي بعدي سوسن


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
سبقتني مها 
لاني انا بعدها  :Db465236ff: 
اللي بعدي عمار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> سبقتني مها 
> لاني انا بعدها 
> اللي بعدي عمار


 :Db465236ff:  

ام السوس

----------


## saousana

> ام السوس


 :Db465236ff: 
عمار

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

لا انا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> لا انا


 :Db465236ff:  سبقتني

طيب سوسن

----------


## saousana

> سبقتني
> 
> طيب سوسن


 :Db465236ff:  مش مشكلة 
عمار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مش مشكلة 
> عمار


 :Db465236ff: 
صح الصح
طيب كمان سوسن

----------


## saousana

> صح الصح
> طيب كمان سوسن


كمان صح  :Db465236ff: 
اللي بعدي عمار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> كمان صح 
> اللي بعدي عمار


يا عيني..

كمان سوسن :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> يا عيني..
> 
> كمان سوسن


كمان ^2 
كمان صح وكمان بعدي عمار  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اللي بعدي عمار

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## الاء

m7md

----------


## M7MD

> m7md


ألاء

----------


## الاء

m7md

----------


## M7MD

> m7md


الاء

----------


## نبض القلب

محمد

----------


## M7MD

العنيدة

----------


## نبض القلب

عمار

----------


## M7MD

نبض القلب

----------


## نبض القلب

محمد

----------


## الاء

al 3neda

----------


## العنيدة

> al 3neda


صحح

الاء..بعدي
يا رب

----------


## الاء

3berrrrrr

----------


## العنيدة

> 3berrrrrr


alaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa'aa

----------


## الاء

3beeeeeeeer

----------


## M7MD

> 3beeeeeeeer


be5

ana

اللي بعدي عبير

----------


## العنيدة

صح...........ز
اللي بعدي محمد

----------


## M7MD

> صح...........ز
> اللي بعدي محمد


اللي بعدي عبير

----------


## الاء

مهدي

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> مهدي


كيفك 


اللي بعدي الاء

----------


## الاء

بخير مهدي

مهدي ؟؟

----------


## دموع الورد

الي بعدي مهدي

----------


## جسر الحياة

*يا رب إلي بعدي*  :Icon9:  :Icon9:  *" سوسن "*
 :SnipeR (35):  :SnipeR (35):  :SnipeR (35):

----------


## مدحت

غلط اللي انا بعدك

اللي بعدي سوسن

----------


## معاذ ملحم

غلط اللي بعدي 

اكس مان

----------


## مدحت

كمان غلط اللي بعدي mylife

----------


## معاذ ملحم

غلط 

اللي بعدي مدحت

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا


الي بعدي معاذ

----------


## دموع الورد

غلط 
الي بعدي
معاذ

----------


## جسر الحياة

خطأ إلي بعدي دموع

----------


## دموع الورد

صح
اي بعدي
Scorpio

----------


## معاذ ملحم

غلط انا بعدك يا دموع الورد 

اللي بعدي دموع الورد

----------


## دموع الورد

صح 

الي بعدي معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

صح اللي بعدي دموع الورد 

هههههههههه

----------


## دموع الورد

صح الي بعدي معاذ  :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

خطأ إلي بعدي دموع الورد

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> صح الي بعدي معاذ



هلا ب دموع الورد 


انا هون 

انتي هناك صح 

هههههههههه

انا مروق اليوم

----------


## ابو العبد

محمد حورية
..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

المستحيل المنتظر :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## حلم حياتي

انا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
الي بعدي عضو من الي حضروا الامسية الشعرية اليوم

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

اه حضرتها وكانت كتييير حلوه

العضو الي بعدي من الي ما حضروها

----------


## حلم حياتي

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

هادا انا 
الي بعدي عضو بجنن

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

:SnipeR (62):  THNX :SnipeR (62): 
العضو الي بعدي نرد دراسة (يعني بدرس كتييييير)...

----------


## anoucha

ميرفا رح تجي وراي

----------


## شمعة امل

صح
 العضو يلي بعدي موجود الان :Smile:

----------


## دموع الورد

انا بعدك ميرفا


الي بعدي ميرفا

----------


## شمعة امل

صح ضحكة ورد
وانت بعدي :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## دموع الورد

صح ميرفا

وانتي بعدي

----------


## شمعة امل

صح 
وانت بعدي يا ضحكة ورد :Icon31:

----------


## دموع الورد

صح وانتي بعدي

----------


## دموع الورد

فوتي على الدردشه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يلي بعدي معاذ ملحم

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يلس بعدي صديقة بنت الشديفات

----------


## ورده السعاده

يلي بعدي جوري محمد

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا
الي بعدي ما رح يجي

----------


## totoalharbi

هيني اجيت 
الي بعدي زهان
 :Si (22):  :Si (22):  :Si (22):  :Si (22):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لأ
الي بعدي مدايق

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

لأ

اللي بعدي الوسادة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لأ انا زمردة
الي بعدي حلوة

----------


## totoalharbi

اكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييد
الي بعدي مزيح

----------


## معاذ ملحم

احياناً وحسب المزاج 

يلي بعدي زاكي و حبوب

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مين قلك
الي بعدي زعلان

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اه والله .. زعلان كثير ... بس ان شاء الله  كمان شوي رح روق 

يلي بعدي ... فهمان وبيلقطها على الطاير

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يعني هيك اشي
الي بعدي مريض

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الحمد لله ... انا مو مريض .

يلي بعدي ... بردان

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شوي
الي بعدي مكركب  :SnipeR (15):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

معجوووق 

يلي بعدي مغرم

----------


## طوق الياسمين

وكتير

الي بعدي نعسان  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

والله تعبان كثير .

يلي بعدي زهقان وبدو واحد يسلية

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مخنوقة ورح انجلط ونفسي اتسلى

الي بعدي ما بحس فيي  :SnipeR (47):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله إنك غلطانه ان يل بحس فيكي الله يسامحك 

يلي بعدي مو سأل عني

----------


## totoalharbi

...............................
الي بعدي حاب يسهر

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لأ
الي بعدي بدو يضربني كف  :Eh S(9):

----------


## totoalharbi

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
الي بعدي امور

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أكيد لأ بدل الكف خذي وردة أحسن  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69): 

يلي بعدي مو فاهمني

----------


## totoalharbi

ااااااااااااااااااااااااه وكتيرررررررررررر
الي بعدي خفيف دم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لأ مو هالدرجة 

يلي بعدي الله يسامحو بس

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شو عملت؟؟

الي بعدي كتير غلبة

----------


## totoalharbi

لياااااااااااااااااااا ما عملة شي والحمد الله 
الي بعدي حائد علي

----------


## totoalharbi

ااااااااااااااااااااه وكتيرررررررررررررر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يلي بعدي نفسي يكون صادق معي

----------


## totoalharbi

انا صادئة كتيررررررررررررررررررر
الي بعدي ملان مني

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يلي بعدي مش ناوي عالخير

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لأ انت نوارة المنتدى
الي بعدي زعلان من شو؟؟

----------


## totoalharbi

مني انا ولا من تحية 
الي بعدي شئي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يسامحك هذا من نورك يا ستي الله يسعدك 
يلي بعدي  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بعرف لازم تذكرني اني وردة
الي بعدي لازم يكون مهم  :SnipeR (5):

----------


## totoalharbi

اكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد
الي بعدي ما خد ع خاطرو مني

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا مهم الله يسامحك بس مقبوله منك 

يلي بعدي أجمل إنسان عرفتو

----------


## totoalharbi

ما بعرف انت تقرر 
الي بعدي ملان

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كتير
الي بعدي حبوب  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يلي بعدي شوو ما سوا بضلو جميل

----------


## totoalharbi

اكيييييييييييييييييييد 
الي بعدي البو طيب

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بعرف
الي بعدي مجنون  :SnipeR (101):

----------


## totoalharbi

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
الي بعدي جوعان

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لأ
الي بعدي بدو شي حلو  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لأ والله مو جعبالي 

يلي بعدي نعسني بجد

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله طب روح نام
الي بعدي هبول  :Eh S(9):

----------


## totoalharbi

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالالالالالالا
الي بعدي ملان مني كتيررررررررررررر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مالك مع الملل إنتي اليوم 

يلي بعدي بلش يخفف دم

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اه وقربت ادوب من الخفة

الي بعدي انخنق مني

----------


## totoalharbi

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
الي بعدي بكرا يومو حلووووووووووو

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بجوز
الي بعدي بدي اموت انا ومش عرافة شو احكي مدايقة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اه هيك حذقه ما هسه قولتلك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يلي بعدي نفسي افم شو بفكر هسه

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بفكر فيه
الي بعدي مش عراف اني اغرق

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يا رب 
يلي بعدي مش عارف شو بحس هسه

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الي بعدي قدها

----------


## totoalharbi

بصراحة لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
الي بعدي مضايئ كتيررررررررررررررررر

----------


## totoalharbi

بصراحة انا مو عارفة شو صار 
انا ادهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كتير 
الي بعدي مش عارف اشي  :Copy Of 7anoon:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يلي بعدي بفهمني كثير الله يستر

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الي بعدي زنخ  :416c1f9d04:

----------


## totoalharbi

بفهك بس مو كتيرررررررر 
الي بعدي شيطان

----------


## totoalharbi

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالالالالا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اخت شيطان

الي بعدي مدردح

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أنا هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلي بعدي قالي إني زنخ الله يسامحو

----------


## totoalharbi

الله يسامح الجميع 
الي بعدي ضلمني

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لأ
الي بعدي مجنون

----------


## totoalharbi

لالالالالالالالا 
الي بعدي مضايئ

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شوي
الي بعدي ممنوع يحكي هلأ  :Baeh:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

:Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 

اللي بعدي متواضع ولا لأ؟

----------


## &روان&

بكل تواضع اه 
اللي بعدي  شوي صعب

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

لا والله مو صعبة ولا على بالي 

اللي بعدي محبوب من الجميع  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

طبعا انا محبوبة  :Smile: 

الي بعدي بقربلي؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اه ..انا اختك   :Smile: 

اللي بعدي زووووق

----------


## (dodo)

والله انتي الزوق تسلمي 
اللي بعدي قلبه طيب

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حبيبتي دودو انا فعلاً بحكولي هيك بالعادة

اللي بعدي كتييييييييييير حكي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يييييييييييي
شو بحكي

الي بعدي مريض

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اه مريضة بهواكِ يا حلوة  :Smile: 

اللي بعدي معصب

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لأ
الي بعدي تعبان

----------


## (dodo)

لا نعسانة 
اللي بعدي رايق

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كتيييييييييييير

اللي بعدي مهذب

----------


## &روان&

*اكيييييييييييييييييد (هههههه)*
*اللي بعدي خفيف دم*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يمكن  :Eh S(19): 

اللي بعدي مشكلجي

----------


## (dodo)

اوووووووو  شو مشكلجية بس عالسكت 
اللي بعدي كل الصفات الحسنة والحلوة فيه

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ههههههههههههههههههههه 

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

العضو اللي بعدي متل العسل  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

متل الهبل

العضو الي قبلي مشغول  :Frown:

----------


## (dodo)

لاء فاضية 
اللي بعدي مبسوط

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كتييييييييييييير

اللي بعدي صبور

----------


## (dodo)

يعني مو كتير 
اللي بعدي طموح

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

طموحي لا سقف له

اللي بعدي شطور بدراسته

----------


## (dodo)

ممممممممم
اه الحمدلله 
اللي بعدي مزاجي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اه والله كتير

اللي بعدي معطاء

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مش كتير

الي يعدي بحبني

----------


## &روان&

اها كتتتتتتتتتتتير انتي اخت الغالية عقيق 
اللي بعدي عندو شوية مشاكل

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

والله كانك حسيتي فيي يا روان 
الله يهونها 

اللي بعدي بحب الرحلات

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

السَّفر أكثر...
صباح الخير عقيق...

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

صباح الخير يا صاحب القلعة  :Smile: 

اللي بعدي فضولي

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

صباح الخير يا جوهرة المنتدى...

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

شكراً

العضو اللي بعدي كسول اليوم

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شوي

العضو الي بعدي جاي عنا احتمال؟؟

----------


## &روان&

لو بعرف البيت كان اجيت ههههههه
اللي بعدي عاطفي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كتيييييييييييييير عاطفتي تسبق عقلانيتي

اللي بعدي جوعان

----------


## (dodo)

لسا من ساعة تقريبا افطرت 
اللي بعدي حنون

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يمكن وبجوز  :Smile: 

اللي بعدي حساااااااااااس كتيييييييييييييير

----------


## (dodo)

كمان يمكن وجوز
اللي بعدي عنده اناقة بكل اشي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اه هاي الصفة بحكولي اياها دايما انها فييّ

اللي بعدي بحب الخوخ

----------


## المجهول

*آه بس مو كثير
الي بعدي متأمل*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اه صح انا على أمل 

اللي بعدي بعرف يسوق سيارة

----------


## (dodo)

لا والله مابعرف
اللي بعدي عاطفي

----------


## &روان&

مممممممممممممم اكيد
اللي بعد عندو تفاؤل

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اه انا متفائلة وما بحب التشاؤم أبداً

العضو اللي بعدي سهران

----------


## &روان&

دايما الله وكيلك
اللي بعدي طموح

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[COLOR="rgb(139, 0, 0)"]اه انا طموحة 

اللي بعدي شوبان [/COLOR]

----------


## (dodo)

يعني مو كتير 
اللي بعدي مبسوط دوما

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بالعام اه بس بالخاص مو دايما والله  :Eh S(2): 

اللي بعدي عطشان

----------


## Sc®ipt

لا والله هسه ارتويت منيح

الي بعدي فنان بإشي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

والله سبع صنايع والبخت ضايع يا سكريبت

الللي بعدي عسل

----------


## (dodo)

اللي قلبي غادرت  المنتدى بلا اسباب

----------

